# decaf coffee on detox diet?



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

DH is on a ten-day liver cleanse diet. he's jonesing for coffee - and it's only day one

anyone know if decaf coffee would be ok?

today: no sugar, caffeine
each day, a little more removed til only eating apples & pears ... he would like some coffee today ...

I don't think he wants to ask his doctor


----------



## Golden (Mar 15, 2002)

No sugar, no cream, no caffeine? Sure. As long as it's swiss water decaf and not the chemical extraction kind found everywhere else.


----------

